# 3-Team Trade: IND-SAC-SAS



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Indiana, Sacramento and San Antonio are on the verge of a three-team trade that would send Brad Miller to the Kings, ESPN.com has learned. The deal would foil attempts by Utah and Denver to sign the free-agent center.

The deal calls for Indiana to sign Miller to a multiyear deal and ship him to the Kings, who consider him the ideal long-term replacement for Vlade Divac, the 35-year-old center entering the final year of his contract.

As part of the exchange, Indiana would receive Scot Pollard as a replacement for Miller, after the Pacers determined that they couldn't absorb the luxury-tax implications of meeting Miller's money demands.

It's possible the deal could include at least one more player to satisfy salary-cap requirements. It was not immediately known whether the Spurs would have to include a player or a future draft pick to complete the trade.

As the trade is constructed, the Spurs would receive swingmen Hedo Turkoglu and Ron Mercer as potential replacements for free agent Stephen Jackson. Turkoglu and Mercer are both in the final year of their contracts, preserving San Antonio's salary-cap flexibility for next summer when it must re-sign Manu Ginobili. Jackson is seeking a long-term deal.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow those Petrie brothers always know how to get their man. Hedo could shine in the Spurs all foreign cast:

PG Tony Parker
SG Emanuel Ginobili
SF Hedo Turkoglu
PF Tim Duncan (virgin islands  )
C Rasho Nesterovic


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

The trade as it stands now seems unusual since SA gets 2 decent players for nothing. I guess this could work considering the Spurs' cap space, but I agree they need to throw in something. Nevertheless, this trade makes the Kings an even better team as they try to keep pace with the Big 5 (we can include the Wolves now). It also makes Clark available, so a deal including him could happen.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Wow those Petrie brothers always know how to get their man. Hedo could shine in the Spurs all foreign cast:
> 
> PG Tony Parker
> ...


Do you mean the Maloof Brothers? 

But I really like what the Spurs did. Hedo is going to shine in San Antonio


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

The Spurs are competition for the Kings and they wldn't want to just "throw" away Hedo with nothing in return from the Spurs... It it is because the Spurs can take on Mercer's expiring contract allowing the Pacers to have cap space for Scott Pollard.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> 
> 
> Do you mean the Maloof Brothers?
> ...


Yeah yeah :uhoh:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

If Hedo coming means S Jackson is going I think this is a mistake. I like Hedo's game but he's a classic tweener. He's not a 2 although he's capable of playing there too slow, He's not a 3 to slow, and as a 4 he's not strong enough. off the bench he could become a very deadly scorer off the bench. But S Jackson's athleticism I thought was key for the Spurs last year. In Bowen,Manu, and Jackson they had a rotation of athletic wings who each brought something different to the table. Now Mercer is a waste basically but Hedo adds scoring and shooting but not sure he's not a step back defensively compared to Jackson. 

I'd give the Spurs moves this offseason a so so grade. Not real sure they replaced Robinson adequately with Rasho when they could have gotten the better Khadi man. This Hedo and Mercer move to me doesn't make as big a splash if they don't resign Jackson.


----------



## Jermyzy (Feb 26, 2003)

Man, so the Spurs lose Danny Ferry and gain Hedo and Mercer? Nice trade...


----------



## The Cat (Jul 14, 2002)

Hedo has above average speed for a three - just because he's white doesn't make him slow.

Jackson's a pretty good player, but the guy is not irreplaceable. His defense was above average, but certainly not great. And for every great play he made with his athleticism, he made a stupid turnover where he dribbled it off his foot or threw it out of bounds. He's a good player, and I wouldn't mind the Rockets picking him up, but Turkoglu for Jackson is a no-brainer. There's not a tremendous gap between Mercer and Jackson, to tell you the truth - when Mercer was a starter and got minutes, this was a guy that regularly averaged 16-18 points a night. He can play.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

i think this is a great trade for the spurs. they get two players who can excel off the bench and only give up ferry. great trade


----------

